# Chest problem



## gazparkin (Sep 22, 2021)

Hello

I have a four year old ex-battery hen with a poorly chest (ruttling and wheezy). She’s had two lots of antibiotics from the vet and it’s not shifting it. She’s eating, drinking and running about the coop fine and her comb is lovely and red. Do hens have long term chest complaints does any one know?

thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Heart failure could cause it. For an X battery hen she is certainly old enough for it. 

It could also be viral and not bacterial. Although, I would expect others in the flock to show the same signs if it was viral.


----------



## gazparkin (Sep 22, 2021)

There’s another one in the flock and she’s showing no signs at all of illness.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What color is the sick bird's comb? Darker than normal can point to the heart. 

Then it's not viral or the other would be showing signs. 

Did you see any improvement at all in her symptoms during treatment? What did the vet give her? If it's a chronic respiratory disease the symptoms can be knocked back with the right antibiotics. It can never be cured though.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

What Robin said, CRD may look like it goes away, but it's always there. Kudos to you for taking the ex-battery hens! All living creatures deserve compassion.


----------



## gazparkin (Sep 22, 2021)

Thank you for your advice. Her comb is bright red and stood up nicely. She’s jumping around the coop fine, even on and off the metal bin where her food is stored which makes me think it’s not an acute illness. The antibiotic is Karidox.


----------



## gazparkin (Sep 22, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> What Robin said, CRD may look like it goes away, but it's always there. Kudos to you for taking the ex-battery hens! All living creatures deserve compassion.


I love to see the ex battery hens get a new lease of life. They’re the only hens I ever have!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And she didn't improve at all during treatment? I don't mean her behavior but her breathing. 

It's positive that she's her usual inquisitive self.


----------



## gazparkin (Sep 22, 2021)

Yes, she’s much better after the antibiotics 😀😀


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, thinking that it's probably CRD. If your vet could put her on Tiamulin for several days, it just might knock it back to nothing.


----------

